# C'est quoi Gentoo ?

## leaveasy

:)Bonjour à Tous,

Je viens de découvrir ce site qui m'a l'air sympa mais je ne sais toujours pas ce que sais Gentoo à quoi il sert !!!.

Si quelqu'un d'entre vous peut m'expliquer ou bien m'orienter vers un liens qui explique clairement Gentoo si possible en Francais.

Merci.

----------

## Trevoke

Gentoo, c'est comme Windows, mais different.

.. Tu veux quelque chose de plus detaille?

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut et bienvenue  :Wink:  ,

Il y a une petite présentation ici

Autrement, pourrais-tu changer ton titre comme indiqué ici stp ?

Merci.

----------

## boozo

@Trevoke : ahaa ?! tiens... étrange   :Mr. Green:   moi j'avais çà comme definition pour gentoo

----------

## kopp

@boozo : c'est la peine que je te montre le chemin de la porte ? je crois que tu connais déjà  :Wink: 

Sinon, pour notre nouveau venu, bienvenue parmis nous!

Faut pas avoir peur si on a l'air un peu fou, c'est normal!

Sinon, Gentoo Linux, c'est un système d'exploitation, c'est à dire quelque chose qui fait (en gros) comme Windows.

Tu peux l'installer à la place, ou en parallèle de ce dernier. 

Pour plus d'explications sur Linux et Gentoo, tu peux déjà en trouver pas mal sur Wikipedia en plus des pages déjà citées.

----------

## titoucha

Moi j'aime bien la définition de @boozo   :Laughing: 

----------

## nico_calais

Y a quand meme un truc important à dire, c'est que Gentoo est gratuit !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Une autre petite précision aussi, gentoo met juste un petit plus de temps à s'installer par rapport à Windows   :Laughing:  .

----------

## lbr

et puis j'ajouterai que pour installer Gentoo, il faut comprendre ce qu'on fait ....

----------

## yoyo

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Y a quand meme un truc important à dire, c'est que Gentoo est gratuit !

 Est-ce vraiment le plus important ?   :Razz: 

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Une autre petite précision aussi, gentoo met juste un petit plus de temps à s'installer par rapport à Windows  .

 Mais que contrairement à celui-ci on ne l'installe qu'une seule fois.   :Wink: 

 *lbr wrote:*   

> et puis j'ajouterai que pour installer Gentoo, il faut comprendre ce qu'on fait ....

 Je dirai plus qu'on apprends ce qu'on fait ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nico_calais

Ben oui que c'est important. Si linux n'était pas gratuit, je l'aurai jamais utilisé   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Mais que contrairement à celui-ci on ne l'installe qu'une seule fois.  

 

A part quand on fait un rm -rf /* 

Linux, c'est comme la voiture. Ne jamais l'utiliser au dessus de la limite d'alcool autorisée dans le sang    :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> Je dirai plus qu'on apprends ce qu'on fait ... 

 

Ca c'est bien vrai.

----------

## spider312

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *lbr wrote:*   et puis j'ajouterai que pour installer Gentoo, il faut comprendre ce qu'on fait .... Je dirai plus qu'on apprends ce qu'on fait ...  

 Oui, mais je ne pense pas que la question était là, je pense que l'idée, c'est qu'il ne faut pas installer gentoo si on a pas envie de passer du temps à apprendre, installer gentoo, c'est partir dans une grande galère (surtout si on ne connait pas linux du tout avant ça) pour pas grand chose si on est pas du genre à se poser des questions du genre "comment ça marche". Il ya des personnes qui feraient bien mieux de rester sous Windows / MacOSX, ou dans le pire des cas, Ubuntu / Mandrake ...

----------

## ghoti

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Ben oui que c'est important. Si linux n'était pas gratuit, je l'aurai jamais utilisé  

 

Donc, tu n'as jamais utilisé windows ?

----------

## spider312

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *nico_calais wrote:*   Ben oui que c'est important. Si linux n'était pas gratuit, je l'aurai jamais utilisé   
> 
> Donc, tu n'as jamais utilisé windows ?

 Pour ça, il faudrait qu'il ait toujours acheté des PCs montés, et j'en doute, on a tous débuté, et on est tous (bon bien sur y'a des exceptions, mais c'est juste pour démontrer la regle) passés par là, de gré ou de force ...

----------

## yoyo

Je sens pointer le gros troll bien poilu et pourtant déjà bien gras sur les pratiques de ventes liées/forcées de microsoft.

Il serait bon de recentrer un peu le sujet (à part kernel_sensei et kopp, on a tous, moi inclus, répondu plus ou moins à côté).   :Rolling Eyes: 

Pour "leaveasy" : tu as lu les différents liens de "kernel_sensei" ?? Ils devraient répondre à une bonne partie de tes interrogations. Reviens nous voir si tu veux plus de précision. On essaiera de ne pas pourrir ton thread.   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *spider312 wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*    *nico_calais wrote:*   Ben oui que c'est important. Si linux n'était pas gratuit, je l'aurai jamais utilisé   
> 
> Donc, tu n'as jamais utilisé windows ? Pour ça, il faudrait qu'il ait toujours acheté des PCs montés, et j'en doute, on a tous débuté, et on est tous (bon bien sur y'a des exceptions, mais c'est juste pour démontrer la regle) passés par là, de gré ou de force ...

 

je suis une de ces exceptions   :Cool: 

[ma vie]

ça fait 7 ans que j'ai eu mon premier pc, montés et sans windows. 7 ans que j'utilise nux. 

[/ma vie]

----------

## lesourbe

le sujet c est "c est quoi ce machin qui s'appelle gentoo ?"

la reponse je la connais qu en VO :

"Unfortunately no one can be told what Gentoo is, you have to see it for yourself." Moorpheus

----------

## Faust_

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *nico_calais wrote:*   Y a quand meme un truc important à dire, c'est que Gentoo est gratuit ! Est-ce vraiment le plus important ?   

 

ouai, je trouve aussi que la gratuite a son importance

perso par principe je ne voulais pas d'un OS pirate et je n'avais ni l'intention, ni les moyens de payer pour utiliser windows

je me suis donc tourne vers les distributions linux gratuites et c'est comme ca que j'ai decouvert gentoo

par contre il est vrai que je ne suis pas reste sous gentoo juste parce que c'etait gratuit (il y a du choix, j'aurais pu changer) mais parce je n'ai jamais trouve une autre distro me convenant autant

----------

## Enlight

 *spider312 wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*    *nico_calais wrote:*   Ben oui que c'est important. Si linux n'était pas gratuit, je l'aurai jamais utilisé   
> 
> Donc, tu n'as jamais utilisé windows ? Pour ça, il faudrait qu'il ait toujours acheté des PCs montés, et j'en doute, on a tous débuté, et on est tous (bon bien sur y'a des exceptions, mais c'est juste pour démontrer la regle) passés par là, de gré ou de force ...

 

Non, non, y'a des geeks tardifs, qui ont monté leur premier pc tous seuls... pis j'avais un knoppix tout prêt (qui fût assez pratique dans la mesure où le disque dur est arrivé un mois après tout le reste), avec lequel j'ai installé ma gentoo. Avec le salaire de misère que je gagnais quand je faisais ma dernière année en alternance, j'avais pas envie de payer l'assemblage du pc où une licence XP.Last edited by Enlight on Fri Dec 09, 2005 2:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## anigel

En fait, toutes ces petites phrases mises bout à bout forment une espèce de descriptif de ce qu'est Gentoo. Ca mériterait presque un post-it dédié, présentant, aussi objectivement que possible, notre distrib, avec ses spécificités, ses atouts, ses difficultés. En bref, une petite présentation  plus "personnelle" que la présentation officielle Gentoo. Une sorte de tuto "C'est quoi Gentoo ?"  :Wink:  !

Si quelqu'un se sent le courage de s'y coller, ça pourrait être très intéressant. Comme ça à froid, je verrais bien un article en 2 parties, genre :

Qu'est-ce que Linux ?

Qu'est-ce que Gentoo ?

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qu'est-ce que Linux ?

 

Pour cette petite question, j'avait une reponse qui viens d'une doc de chez debian...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "This is Unix. It gives you enough rope to hang yourself."  Miquel van Smoorenburg
> 
> 

 

----------

## nico_calais

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *nico_calais wrote:*   Ben oui que c'est important. Si linux n'était pas gratuit, je l'aurai jamais utilisé   
> 
> Donc, tu n'as jamais utilisé windows ?

 

La question devrait etre : N'as tu jamais utilisé Solaris ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

En ce qui concerne Windows, j'ai debuté à une epoque ou on avait pas trop le choix. Internet etait peu répandu et on prenait ce qu'il y avait, surtout quand on achetait un PC tout fait.

----------

## spider312

 *anigel wrote:*   

> En fait, toutes ces petites phrases mises bout à bout forment une espèce de descriptif de ce qu'est Gentoo. Ca mériterait presque un post-it dédié, présentant, aussi objectivement que possible, notre distrib, avec ses spécificités, ses atouts, ses difficultés. En bref, une petite présentation  plus "personnelle" que la présentation officielle Gentoo. Une sorte de tuto "C'est quoi Gentoo ?"  !
> 
> Si quelqu'un se sent le courage de s'y coller, ça pourrait être très intéressant. Comme ça à froid, je verrais bien un article en 2 parties, genre :
> 
> Qu'est-ce que Linux ?
> ...

 Bof, je pense que ces 2 questions sont assez largement répondues, ne serait-ce que sur wikipedia, il y a surement bien mieux à stickiser quand même ...

Je suis un quidam normalement constitué (donc l'opposé du quidam ... moyen), je me demande ce que c'est gentoo (hmmm, il est louche le quidam quand même hein), je vais sur google, je tape gentoo et clique sur "j'ai de la chance" (eh oui, le quidam moyen a de la chance !), je tombe sur http://www.gentoo.org/ je vois un lien about (bon, j'ai pas trouvé comment y aller uniquement à la souris, mais y'a moyen de le trouver en français) sur lequel je lis  *Quote:*   

> Gentoo Linux en quelques lignes
> 
> Gentoo Linux est une variante de Linux qui peut être optimisée automatiquement et paramétrée pour répondre à tout usage ou besoin spécifique. Ses possibilités d'adaptation, ses performances extrêmes et sa grande communauté d'utilisateurs et de développeurs sont les principales caractéristiques de Gentoo.
> 
> L'outil Portage peut faire de Gentoo Linux un serveur sécurisé idéal, une station de développement ou de bureautique professionnelle, une console de jeux, une solution embarquée ou autre. Vous décidez de ce que vous voulez en faire. À cause de ses multiples possibilités d'adaptation, nous appelons Gentoo Linux une métadistribution. 

 , bon, ok, mais linux, c'est quoi, allez, on va tenter google, etc ...

Bref, je dis pas qu'il y a plus d'1% des gens qui feront ça, mais répliquer cette information comme ça, ce n'est pas vraiment un usage que j'aprécierais de faire de mon temps  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

[PUB]

Il y a le livre de Linus Thorvalds qui est pas mal aussi, bon il y raconte aussi un peu sa vie mais l'esprit open-source de linux, ses influences y sont mentionnées, enfin moi je l'ai trouvé pas trop mal

[/PUB]

----------

## kernelsensei

c'est Tørvalds  :Razz: 

----------

## kwenspc

Oui, d'ailleurs le fait qu'il y ait un "s" à la fin de son nom c'est à cause d'un membre antèrieur de sa famille qui... euh oui bon lisez le livre  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

 *k_s wrote:*   

> c'est Tørvalds 

 

rhôooo l'autre...   :Laughing:   nous aussi on peut écrire des caractères ésotériques...

(đ» ŋħĸłłþ¢¢ðđĸłµþŧ→¢łßð   signifiant à peu de choses près : "bon çà va... je re-  :Arrow:  []  ^^" )

BTW: franchement moi je dit que le post initial c'est du pipo ou du bignou authentique c'est selon  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kernelsensei

moi aussi je commence a avoir un doute sur le post initial ... on verra bien ..

----------

## Adrien

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> moi aussi je commence a avoir un doute sur le post initial ... on verra bien ..

 

Ben ça pourrait être un "mystery customer" qui vérifie si on connait le produit mais bon, en même temps, gentoo est gratuit alors...  :Rolling Eyes: 

PS: Non, je ne sors pas quand on me le demande, je fais uniquement ça spontanément!

----------

## Trevoke

Bon, arretez de poster maintenant, sinon je m'enerve, moi, d'abord.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Pixys

Gentoo: Bon tapis, bon tapi, ssi pas cherrrll en' s moment ya des promos: tu'l paye glratuit!!!!

Gentoo est une (méta)distribution basée sur un noyau open source de type linux. Je dirais même plus, Gentoo est un OS (pour Operating System pas 1 OS à chien) on peut donc l'assimiler vulgairement/grossièrement/bassement/sommairement à Windows XP ou à MacOS.

Un OS contient:

    * un noyau.

    * un ensemble d'outils système.

Le noyau assure les fonctionnalités suivantes :

    * pilotes de périphériques .

    * gestion des processus :

          > gestion de la mémoire (il la distribue aux processus) ;

          > ordonnancement des processus (répartition du temps processeur).

    * systèmes de fichiers ;

    * protocoles réseau (TCP/IP, IPX, etc.).

Maintenant le mieux pour apprendre c'est l'expérience: donc tu télécharges 1 livecd, tu apprends/imprimes ou trouves le moyen de consulter la doc en ligne durant l'installation et tu te lances! Si tu as des problèmes, tu lis toutes les pages du forum ou tu utilises la fonction "rechercher" ici (ça évite de lire tout le forum) si tu trouves toujours pas, tu vas voir Mr Google (il est gentil c'est 1 pote) et en dernier recours tu postes sur le forum en ayant, au préalable, lu les règles établies ici afin, par exemple, de formater le titre de tes posts convenablement ce qui correspond au paragraphe 3/3 de cette page ci. Si tu es réfractaires aux règles, sachent qu'elles existent, entre autre, dans le but de préserver l'intégrité structurelle  dudit forum {en français familier: pour que ça devienne pas le bordel}; j'ajouterais qu' à mon humble avis qui vaut pas grand chose, qu'esthétiquement c'est plus joli.

Voili voilou c'est pas tout le temps compliqué la vie. (poils au ...)Last edited by Pixys on Fri Dec 09, 2005 11:32 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## boozo

Trevoke ! Trevoke ! Trevoke !  :Twisted Evil: 

[Edit] pinaise... faire un postcount rond la dessus... nannnn   :Laughing: 

----------

## Pixys

Ecrit pas trop petit boozo j'arrive pas à lire  :Laughing: 

----------

## anigel

Bonsoir,

Le post d'origine est peut-être un "fake", je ne sais pas, et pour être franc ça m'est un peu égal, car ce n'est pas la première fois que nous avons dans ces colonnes des questions que certains peuvent considérer comme "triviales". C'est probablement la "rançon" normale de l'évolution de ce forum, et de la notoriété qu'il a acquise (grâce à vous tous) dans le monde Linux. Toujours est-il que les faits sont là : on voit de plus en plus de questions "basiques". Cela veut-il dire que le public que Gentoo touche change ? Je le crois.

Et, étant en contact quasi-journalier avec des utilisateurs qui ne connaissent rien ou presque à l'informatique, et avec des étudiants qui sont en train d'en faire leur métier, je peux dire que les définitions données ici, ou même sur le lien "about" sont aussi exactes, qu'obscures pour un certain public ; au mieux, d'une utilité très très limitée. Pour beaucoup, Linux, ça reste encore associé à "une autre sorte d'ordinateur" (copyright étudiant de licence, semestre 2). Les subtilités du genre "système d'exploitation", logiciels, etc ne sont pas forcément triviales pour quelqu'un qui aborde l'informatique ! Et, si nous avons la chance de voir des néophytes complets, se tourner directement vers Gentoo, il est peut-être opportun de porter l'effort vers la pédagogie ? Il ne s'agissait donc pas de répliquer quoi que ce soit, mais bien de rédiger des documents d'un type auquel je n'ai encore jamais été confronté. Mais peut-être que tout simplement je ne les connais pas.

Ceci étant dit, personne n'est obligé à quoi que ce soit, il s'agissait juste d'une suggestion. Je ne posséde pas les talents pédagogiques nécessaires pour mener à bien un tel projet, mais si personne de plus doué que moi ne se propose pour s'y coller, et bien... j'essaierais certainement  :Wink:  ! Ca ne servira peut-être qu'à 1% de la population ? Et bien je me dis que si peu que ce soit, ça ne sera jamais totalement du temps perdu   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, je plussoie Anigel, mais je me dis que vu le nombre de félés au cm carré dans ce forum, le risque de dérapage de ce genre de thread est tellement énormissime...  :Wink: 

D'ailleurs, histoire d'ajouter mon post inutile à cet édifice venteux qu'est devenu ce thread: Ok, Zelda on a l'habitude qu'elle se fasse enlever à tout bout de champs, mais Links, il suit une consigne syndicale pour la revalorisation des royalties des héros chez nintendo ou bien il est simplement parti en WE?  :Smile: 

Hop, hop, hop   :Arrow:   [ ]

----------

## anigel

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Ok, Zelda on a l'habitude qu'elle se fasse enlever à tout bout de champs, mais Links, il suit une consigne syndicale pour la revalorisation des royalties des héros chez nintendo ou bien il est simplement parti en WE? 

 

 :Wink: 

Euh, ben en fait j'avais pas remarqué   :Shocked:  ! J'ai pas trop saisi ce qui s'est passé, mais le revoilà !

----------

## nico_calais

C'est là ou je me dis que gentoo aura quand meme du mal à etre utilisé par tous (et quelque part, je me dis heureusement).

Apres quelques mois d'experience de travail ou j'ai eu l'occasion de cotoyer des utilisateurs de l'outil informatique les plus basiques qui meme avec windows ils ont du mal. C'est ce genre de personne qui vous appelle parce qu'un portable ne fonctionne pas mais qui ne prennent pas la peine de regarder s'il est bien branché sur le secteur pour recharger. (dois je   :Very Happy:  ou   :Evil or Very Mad:  ? tous depend des moments...)

Au final, ces gens auraient peut etre eu moins de problème sous linux. On aurait claqué un KDE et ils auraient été content. On aurait fait en sorte qu'ils n'aient jamais à utiliser la console et voila.

Pour ce genre d'utilisateurs qui ne font qu'utiliser ce qu'on leur demande, ca ne pose pas de problèmes mais ce n'est pas ce genre d'utilisateurs qui plus tard decidera d'installer une gentoo chez eux tout simplement car ce n'est pas leur passion. Ils utilisent l'informatique parce qu'ils sont obligés et non par envie.

Beaucoup de gens ne sont pas pret à consacrer du temps à RTFM.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

M'en veut pas linus d'avoir ecorché ton nom, j'ai pas fait exprès.

J'espère qu'il va pas se venger en nous fournissant un prochaine version du kernel avec plein de bug   :Wink: 

----------

## Pixys

Je suis d'accord avec le fait que les "gens lambda" ne cherchent qu'à avoir un ordinateur qui fonctionne et qu'ils se fichent de l'OS ou de l'architecture du CPU; cependant il est vrai qu'il existe de malheureux déséspérés qui se jettent dans les bras de Linus (peut-être  :Question:  ) mais surtout de Linux. Je suppose que ces gens là ont assez de curiosité et de ressources intellectuelles pour chercher des renseignements par eux-même et ainsi éviter de poser des questions qui nous semblent triviales. Par ailleurs, une large démocratisation de la Gentoo est-elle souhaitable/bénéfique/profitable?

Ceci étant dit, je suis partant pour faire une section pour-ceux-qui-n'y-connaissent-rien-de-rien. 

Peut-être qu'un sondage pourrait nous donner le sentiment général du public   :Smile: 

P.S.: Soit c'était un fake, soit on lui a tellement fait peur qu'il ne reviendra jamais parce qu'en attendant: il a toujours pas formater le titre de son post..........

----------

## Trevoke

Ecoutez, honnetement, vu la question qui a ete posee, je pense que ma reponse etait tout de meme la meilleure -- sans aucun moyen de jauger la connaissance informatique de l'utilisateur, tu commences par les bases qu'il risque de connaitre..

+1 a Pixys pour un super poste, et -1 a boozo parce que la force n'est pas avec lui. Scrogneugneu.

Anigel a probablement raison: il nous faudrait rediger une sorte de "guide de Gentoo pour debutant ou ignare en informatique" (si, si). Le sous-titre : "Admettez-le, vous n'y connaissez rien, ca sera deja un pas en avant!"

Ou alors c'est lundi matin, j'ai pas encore bu mon the et je suis encore mal leche..

Qu'est-ce que je donnerais pas pour avoir un boulot ou je suis bien leche quand meme!

On pourrait meme reconvertir ce thread en depot a idees, et puis apres, je peux essayer de m'y coller. Poil au nez.

----------

## blasserre

 *anigel wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> Et, étant en contact quasi-journalier avec des utilisateurs qui ne connaissent rien ou presque à l'informatique, et avec des étudiants qui sont en train d'en faire leur métier, je peux dire que les définitions données ici, ou même sur le lien "about" sont aussi exactes, qu'obscures pour un certain public ; au mieux, d'une utilité très très limitée. Pour beaucoup, Linux, ça reste encore associé à "une autre sorte d'ordinateur" (copyright étudiant de licence, semestre 2). Les subtilités du genre "système d'exploitation", logiciels, etc ne sont pas forcément triviales pour quelqu'un qui aborde l'informatique ! Et, si nous avons la chance de voir des néophytes complets, se tourner directement vers Gentoo, il est peut-être opportun de porter l'effort vers la pédagogie ? Il ne s'agissait donc pas de répliquer quoi que ce soit, mais bien de rédiger des documents d'un type auquel je n'ai encore jamais été confronté. Mais peut-être que tout simplement je ne les connais pas.
> 
> (...)

 

Salut,

j'y réfléchis depuis hier soir, et je ne vois pas comment faire comprendre à un total néophyte le fonctionnement et/ou les avantages de notre distrib s'il n'a pas un minimum de connaissances en architecture informatique. Il y a, de plus, des sites  très bien tournés sur le sujet (et interressant à partir d'ici ) ... par exemple, je trouve que parler de lspci à quelqu'un qui n'a pas une vague idée de la topologie des bus systèmes, outre l'inutilité de la chose, risque de lui nuire par la suite... "lspci ne voit pas ma cam usb : elle est pas reconnue"

je suis sans doute très mauvais pédagogue, mais j'essaie toujours de donner un maximum d'infos aux gens à qui j'explique les choses pour qu'ils puissent pousser la réflexion plus loin (quitte à réexpliquer plusieurs fois) et ça marche pour les gens interressés en général...

mais pour recentrer mon propos, je crois qu'il en va ainsi pour énormément de choses. quand on voit le mal que "nous les geeks" avons à faire marcher certaines petites choses triviales dans le monde de l'informatique payante ; je m'interroge sur le bien fondé de la vulgarisation de choses qui n'interressent que les passionnés. 

pour résumer un peu, nous arriverons surement à expliquer clairement certains mécanismes de l'informatique gentooienne, à l'aide de force métaphores, mais nous n'arriverons pas si facilement que cela à donner la nécessaire vision globale qu'il faut avoir du système pour administrer une gentoo.

ceci dit si quelqu'un a une idée lumineuse du plan à adopter, le projet m'interresse  =)

espérant ne pas vous avoir trop ruiné le moral

----------

## anigel

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> espérant ne pas vous avoir trop ruiné le moral

 

Le moral, ça ira, ton argumentaire apporte d'intéressants éléments de réflexion  :Wink: . Par contre, mes yeux...   :Mad: 

----------

## blasserre

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Par contre, mes yeux...  

 

 :Laughing:    désolé   :Rolling Eyes: 

là on touche à un autre point épineux.... l'information à fournir est très volumineuse et il faut donc y aporter une touche de  gaieté, le dessin est, à mon sens, le seul moyen de ne pas assassiner le lecteur

et dans cette longue réflexion qui m'a occupé une bonne partie de la nuit, je me suis rappelé de ce site totalement OTW dans lequel j'ai beaucoup apprécié le coté "coin de nappe du jour"

mais bon, après ça va être coton à intégrer dans le forum   :Confused: 

----------

## Trevoke

Oui, c'est clair que je me vois mal integrer ca dans le forum, en effet; et pourtant tout le monde sait bien que je suis repute pour mon sens de l'humour (bon... c'est peut-etre vrai que je m'amuse plus quand j'ecris les HOWTO que ceux qui les lisent, mais j'espere que non). Il faut toujours avoir un sens de l'humour minimum.

Par exemple, le fils de mon patron, qui voulait apprendre un peu comment marche la database.. Je lui copie sur son bureau les fichiers pdf et je lui dis : "Tiens, lis celui-la en premier, c'est Inventory Management, c'est important".

Il l'ouvre, regarde, voit qu'il y a 300 pages, va a une page au milieu, et dit "That looks boring".

Je le regarde et je lui fais : "What were you expecting, jokes?"

----------

## Adrien

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Oui, c'est clair que je me vois mal integrer ca dans le forum, en effet; et pourtant tout le monde sait bien que je suis repute pour mon sens de l'humour (bon... c'est peut-etre vrai que je m'amuse plus quand j'ecris les HOWTO que ceux qui les lisent, mais j'espere que non). Il faut toujours avoir un sens de l'humour minimum.
> 
> Par exemple, le fils de mon patron, qui voulait apprendre un peu comment marche la database.. Je lui copie sur son bureau les fichiers pdf et je lui dis : "Tiens, lis celui-la en premier, c'est Inventory Management, c'est important".
> 
> Il l'ouvre, regarde, voit qu'il y a 300 pages, va a une page au milieu, et dit "That looks boring".
> ...

 

Mais quel joyeux luron ce trevoke!   :Laughing: 

--------> []   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

